# Bicycle shift kits



## 1flynhawaiin (Dec 10, 2015)

Does anybody know where to get shift kits from only know of one dealer I believe its jacked bike's I just finish these two bikes up and thinking of trying a shift kit on one of them






Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1flynhawaiin (Dec 10, 2015)

1flynhawaiin said:


> Does anybody know where to get shift kits from only know of one dealer I believe its jacked bike's I just finish these two bikes up and thinking of trying a shift kit on one of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Dec 10, 2015)

Sickbikeparts.com  they're the guys that invented the shift kit for the chinese motors.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2015)

*Note of Warning*: any shift ( with more than one speed) bike may no longer be considered a Moped, pedals or not! Check your state regs before spending $$$......


----------

